# Need power adapter for external speakers, not sure which one.



## Defused (Jan 29, 2011)

I have Diamond Storm speakers

* Frequency Response: 130Hz-18KHz 
* Power Supply: 12VDC 1.0A

I don't have any power supply for it amd I don't know what it uses, this is what the power cables connected to the speaker looks like. I've looked around but keep finding power supplies that have the same bit is the one I'm shown, I'm not an expert on this stuff.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Defused :wave:

The only thing to look for, with that particular plug, is the polarity - Some have the inner-sleeve contact as negative and the outside is positive, t'others are reversed.

Somewhere on the speakers (usually on the back of the one where the power-cable goes in), there should be a label with a diagram on, showing which contact is which.


----------



## Defused (Jan 29, 2011)

WereBo said:


> Hi Defused :wave:
> 
> The only thing to look for, with that particular plug, is the polarity - Some have the inner-sleeve contact as negative and the outside is positive, t'others are reversed.
> 
> Somewhere on the speakers (usually on the back of the one where the power-cable goes in), there should be a label with a diagram on, showing which contact is which.


Sorry I'm a little confused, what do you mean by this?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The plug you've shown has a metal outer sleeve and an inner one, separated by the plastic ring - One of the sleeves is positive (+), the other is negative (-), but whether the inner or outer sleeve is '+' varies from item to item.

The problem is finding which one your speakers need, the inner or outer sleeve to be '+'.

Is there a label on the speakers anywhere (either stamped or sticky) that shows the exact model of speakers?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Defused said:


> Sorry I'm a little confused, what do you mean by this?


There should be a small diagram like one of these near power jack.


----------

